# Night Fishing - Zundel's Reef - Mobile Bay - 3/17/09



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished Zundels Reef (in <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1237383628_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Mobile Bay) last night south of the Grand Hotel starting at about <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1237383628_1 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">10pm using some 8-10" croakers for bait on the bottom. The bite was somewhat slow, but was well worth it when we finally did get one to hit. Those 39"-41" Bull Reds are FUN! We used the underwater lights to bring in the baitfish, and had some HUGE glass minnows and lots of baby blue crabs hanging around the stern all night. The reds we caught picked up the bait about 20-30 yards off the bow, and didn't come around the lights that we know of. They were just outside the pilings surrounding the reef, and we didn't get any hits on anything we put inside the ring of pilings.

We fished w/ some gulp shrimp and grubs while waiting for the big rods to go off and didn't have any luck with those either - just light hits on the lures that never produced. We hit some pier lights on the way back to the ramp and got a 16" flounder too. 

We released them all, not really wanting to take a Red that large or keepthe single flounder by itself. Not a bad night at all - except for crawling in bed at 1am to get up at 5:45 this morning. UFFFF.

As far as "data" goes, the water temp was measured at 67°F at the reef, tide was falling from a high at about 6pm, and there was no moon. It was a beautiful, clear, star-lit night with very little wind that would swing from the E, SE, and SW at times, always under 3-5kt for the gusts and clam for the most part. 








</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Fish!!!!


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

great job guys!!!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice Fish!!!!!


----------



## FlatWaterBandit (Sep 15, 2008)

Now that's Fishing! :bowdown


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice reds guys And good report:clap


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Great detail in the report.

Nice reds!

Hope your next trip is even better, thanks for posting!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Good looking fish ,congats!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great report and pictures.


----------



## Officer Bill (Nov 15, 2007)

Monster Bulls !! Nuthin' better! Great catch :bowdown


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS !!!!! Beautiful specimen of the BULL RED!!!!!!!

congrats:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch :clap


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Darn nice fish!!! Believe it or not I was out fishing the same night just north of the Grand around the dock lights about a mile north from you. I fished for about two hours on all artificial with success. 4 reds (17,17,19, & 20 inches) and three keeper specks.I'll have to sneak over to Zundels and see if I cant snag a big bull like those you pulled in. Nice work. :clap

Jason


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

nice reds and report fellas:clap


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice bulls


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> ********** (3/20/2009)*Darn nice fish!!! Believe it or not I was out fishing the same night just north of the Grand around the dock lights about a mile north from you. I fished for about two hours on all artificial with success. 4 reds (17,17,19, & 20 inches) and three keeper specks.I'll have to sneak over to Zundels and see if I cant snag a big bull like those you pulled in. Nice work. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> Jason




Awesome! Man, I love some good slot-reds on the Green Egg!


----------

